# 2013 April PE Mechanical Results (HVAC/Thermo/MD)



## kvarshne (May 23, 2013)

Put your results here and share your experience.

I passed PE in NY. Studied about 300 Hrs. I feel very very light today.


----------



## greed (May 23, 2013)

I passed in California taking HVAC, no score, studied for about 3 months around an hour a day.


----------



## kvarshne (May 23, 2013)

Well, I studied for 3 months, around 2-3 hrs each day. Weekends 8-10 and took final 2 weeks off from work to get ready for finale. I just wanted to finish it in my first attempt.


----------



## bknewto7 PE (May 24, 2013)

Passed HVAC &amp; R in Arkansas, 1st Attempt, studied for about 6 weeks


----------



## lee3946 (May 25, 2013)

245 Hours and got my noticed that I passed Thursday (HVAC). I am still on cloud 9 about it!


----------



## CRNewsom (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations to all those who passed.


----------



## sycamore PE (May 30, 2013)

Passed HVAC in Wisconsin. Not sure how much I studied, probably in the 200 hr range. So glad to be done! Just one piece of paperwork away from being licensed!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## tim1981 (Jun 5, 2013)

Passed HVAC in VA. First attempt. Took the week of the test off. Studied roughly 60 hours, mostly the week of the test (I took off that week).


----------



## kvarshne (Jun 9, 2013)

I got my license number on 6/7. This year I think NY is moving very fast.


----------



## Power63 (Sep 4, 2013)

Passed first try April 2013 - Mechanical - Thermal and Fluid Systems. Studied less than 80 hrs. 28 yrs after college, and my degree is ChE not ME.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats power63! what did you study in those 80 hours and using what? do share your experience!


----------



## Power63 (Sep 5, 2013)

I studied the MERM, specifically the heat transfer, fluid mechanics and thermodynamics sections. Did one NCEES practice test and reviewed the notes from a colleagues ME review class at the Univ. Of Wash. ( I did not take the class).


----------



## Power63 (Sep 5, 2013)

Having 28 years of experience helped. I also have done a lot of cross discipline work which helped as well.


----------

